# XP1 with flow turned down too much for a 5.5 gallon?



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey all!

Just wondering if an Rena Filstar XP1 would be too much for a 5.5 gallon tank even with the flow turned down all the way? I currently have a Zoomed 501 on it, but the flow is too weak especially with a media bag over the intake to prevent my shrimplets from being sucked in! So I was wondering if a XP1 would be overkill for a 5.5 gallon? I'd add a sponge pre-filter too to keep the shrimp from being sucked in.

Anyone have any input? I'm only contemplating this since the XP1 can be had for like $46 at petsmart!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes that maybe a bit to much. I dont think it will be good on the filter to run it turned all the way down long term


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Look for an eheim 2213 or better yet 2211/2011


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

eheim 2211 seem hard to come by! but a 2213 would be okay even though it is around 116 gph?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I doubt you will find a decent canister filter for a 5.5 gallon tank. An XP-1 would turn a 5.5 gallon into a FSB.

The Eheim is rated at a full 116 gph. That's going to be 21 turns on hour on your water column. Would work quite well for a nano reef.


----------



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

if you want a canister filter for a 5.5 get the rapids canister filter. it should work pretty well. Or make your own. lol


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Hydor Prime 10. Works great on my 5g tank. A little strong but if you cover the intake I bet it would work great.


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I'll be looking into this some more.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Aquaclear 50 or 70 would be an excellent filter for that small tank. 5 minutes to disassemble and clean. Is whisper quiet if you raise the water level 1/4" above the return spout. 

The 70 should run for about 3 months between cleaning.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Here is the one BigB was talking about

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si2074670/cl0/tomrapidminicanisterfilterc80


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

goalcreas said:


> Here is the one BigB was talking about
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si2074670/cl0/tomrapidminicanisterfilterc80


My zoomed is like that one, and it is rated at 80 gph as well. But the flow is just dampened too much when I try to keep shrimplets from being sucked into the intake since I place a media bag over the intake. I guess the bestway for me to resolve the issue would be to look for alternative methods to prevent shrimp from getting into the filter...or just let them get sucked in haha since the zoomed/tom's canister filter seem like the most appropriate filters for a 5.5 gallon tank.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I used a 501 on my 10 gal shrimp tank before I tore it down. I removed all the filter media from the inside of the canister and used the internal sponge to trap debris. All I had to do was make sure I looked for shrimplets when I cleaned out the inside sponge every month. I also ended up buying the hanger and hung the filter from the tank which allowed me to shorten the hoses quite a bit. This combined with the only restriction being the internal sponge and I got plenty of flow. My tank was filled about 50% w/ java moss and the shrimp were very prolific.

-Charlie


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

You would want the Toms mini rapids or the ZooMed 501. I have the zoo med on my 6 gal.


----------

